# Fertilizng a 58G tank



## milalic (Aug 26, 2005)

I have a 58G planted tank with pressurized CO2. I want to use Greg Watson's fertilizers. What fertilizers do you suggest? How do I mix and made the solution ? What dosing schedule?

Thanks


----------



## discus (Jul 20, 2004)

milalic said:


> I have a 58G planted tank with pressurized CO2. I want to use Greg Watson's fertilizers. What fertilizers do you suggest? How do I mix and made the solution ? What dosing schedule?
> 
> Thanks


Hi Milalic 
Heres a great start. it discusses all the parameters and gives you recipes for mixing the fertilizers you buy. It also provides you with the reasoning reasoning behind why we do the things we do. Begin by reading all the articles mixing the ferts and ask for help whenever you need it.

http://www.aquaticplantcentral.com/forumapc/showthread.php?t=4241


----------



## milalic (Aug 26, 2005)

CAn anyone give me more specific details on quantities, days and how to mix?


----------



## plantbrain (Jan 23, 2004)

KNO3: add 1/2 teaspoon 2-3x a week
KH2PO4: add 1/8 teaspoon 2-3x a week
Traces: add 10 mls 3x a week(1 tables spoon in 250mls of DI water) 
GH: if it's low, add some SeaChem Eq or MgSO4/CaSO4 etc.
Do a weekly 50% water change(you can do more or less depending on the tank condition).

If you have higher density of plant growth/light intensity, 3 x a week is good.
Crank CO2 to 30ppm or so.

Regards, 
Tom Barr

www.BarrReport.com


----------



## milalic (Aug 26, 2005)

How do I mix the fertilizers with water?


----------



## MatPat (Mar 22, 2004)

milalic said:


> How do I mix the fertilizers with water?


There are several ways to mix the fertilizers with water. Here are a few examples using the amounts that Tom suggested:

1) dump the amounts directly into the tank dry

2) Get a small container with a lid. Add the ferts to the container, add some tap or tank water, put the lid on, and shake it up. Pour the mixture into the tank.

3) Make up solution

For CSM+B (Traces) dosing, I mix 1 tablespoon in 250ml of water and dose this as a liquid. I think the "recipe" is also on Greg's site. You can make up solutions for your KNO3, KH2PO4, and K2SO4 also but it is easier to add it dry. You can look for Chuck Gadd's calculator (try a google search) and play with it to figure out how to make a solution for your tank but it reallyis easier to just dose dry.

I know it seems complicated when first starting but it really isn't


----------



## plantbrain (Jan 23, 2004)

milalic said:


> How do I mix the fertilizers with water?


I don't, you do not gain anything significant from doing so. 
I do mix the traces into water as described above. 
You can achieve a slight degree more of accuracy but this will not make or break a tank.

The main reason is for things like PO4 and Traces, this provides a little bit more accuracy, many folks use commerical traces that are liquid anyway. 
Main good reason is to reduce trace waste, but the ferts as you can see are quite cheap.......

But there is nothing wrong with making solutions for dosing ferts for KNO3/PO4, K+, GH etc

Main thing is to simply add them consistently and crank the CO2.

Regards, 
Tom Barr


----------



## milalic (Aug 26, 2005)

where can i get MgSO4/CaSO4 ?

Is this magnesium carbonate and calcium carbonate?


----------



## brad (Jul 10, 2005)

I think greg has the magnesium sulfate. Not sure about the calcium though. Check it out here: www.gretwatson.com


----------



## MatPat (Mar 22, 2004)

Walmart is a good source for the Mag sulfate also. You may not even need them, what is your GH?


----------



## milalic (Aug 26, 2005)

The following are for my tank:

PH - 6.2
Hardness - 120
Alkalinity - 0 (due to florabase substrate)
Nitrite - 0
Ammonia - 0
Nitrates - 20

For my tap water:
PH - 7.6
Hardness - 120
Alkalinity - 120


----------

